# Woo Hooo!!



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

We got in! We got in!

There were only 4! open runs avaliable for the TD test and we got picked in the random draw! YAY!!!

What does this mean in plain sane english?
Hawkeye and I get to make attempt number two for his Tracking Dog Title!

Why am I so freaking excited? because Hawkeye has done practice tracking at this location before and done very well, we will be tracking in familiar territory with praire fields as our cover.

I have been doing a practice track with him once or twice every week for he past 4 weeks and he has a 100% passing rate on the practice ones (as long as the track was layed correctly)

The Test will be held on Holloween day.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Keechak said:


> We got in! We got in!
> 
> There were only 4! open runs avaliable for the TD test and we got picked in the random draw! YAY!!!
> 
> ...


It doesn't sound like you'll need it <G> but good luck!! You guys will do great!! How many successful tracks before a TD?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

A TD test is a Pass/Fail scoring, and it only takes one Passing test to get the TD


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Keechak said:


> A TD test is a Pass/Fail scoring, and it only takes one Passing test to get the TD


Sweet! I would love to try Auz in this, he's got a heck of a nose. Let us know how he does


----------



## mutt25 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thats great good luck


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

To Pass the test your dog must follow the track layed by the track layer and locate the article at the end. The dog is allowed to stray off the track within reason, for instance, if the dog is following the track and then walks right by the first turn and keeps going about 10 feet and then stops and turns around smelling the air and trying to get back to the scent and then finding it a minute later and then continues thats ok and that dog will still pass. But if the dog misses the turn and keeps going like a dog on a mission in the wrong direction the judge will probably fail you then and there.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Woohoo! Congrats on getting in! Good luck Hawk!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Good Luck! I've been thinking of getting Nash's TD, I know he can do it since we have been training for a year in SAR, I just need to teach him to indicate an article.


----------

